# Florence String Quartet Call for Scores - Italian Competition for Composers



## Giulita

Associazione Artes Italia holds the second edition of Florence String Quartet Call for Scores, the international competition dedicated to string quartet and chamber music compositions.
A prestigious international commission headed by Maestro Andrea Portera (Italy) will select four scores that will be performed live Sunday 7th September 2014 by Quartetto Ascanioin the salone Luca Giordano at Palazzo Medici Riccardi in Florence.
Winning composers will also accede to a 600 euro scholarship in addition to the publication of the score by Edizioni Sconfinarte (Italian leading company for contemporary music) and the international distribution of the recording by Sheva Collection. 
Like the previous edition, this year's Florence String Quartet Call for Score aims to give a voice to unpublished compositions and to compare different esthetics promoting a debate between composers and their audience.
The commission:
M° Andrea Portera (Italia), composer, Chairman 
M° Kee Yong Chong (Malesia), composer
M° David Philip Hefti (Svizzera), composer and conductor
M° Gian Paolo Luppi (Italia), composer
M° Andrea Vitello (Italia), composer and conductor

For details please visit http://www.artesitalia.it/ or write to mailto:[email protected]


----------

